# My 05 NISMO Fronty



## AZtec05NISMO (Sep 25, 2005)

Here's a couple crappy pics of my nw truck. Picked her up on Saturday and did a nice 200 mile trip yesterday. Rides like a dream on the freeway.


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

nice truck, i like how nissan is putting the nismo logo on their cars, like trd does.


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

that is one hot truck. :thumbup:


----------

